# I have decided to learn kickboxing next month .... january 2023



## ghostrider33 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello , I am new here  ...

I am a 37 year old from India ...

I don't know if its too late to learn a martial art at this age  ...

But after some researching i have decided to learn kickboxing ...

There is a kickboxing school that is near to my home ...

I am planning to go there soon ...

Thanks


----------



## drop bear (Dec 25, 2022)

Good.


----------



## Jared Traveler (Dec 25, 2022)

You definitely are not too old to learn. Welcome.


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you for all the messages


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 25, 2022)

Nup, definitely not too late in the slightest, have a blast


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 25, 2022)

Yea i hope so ...

Thanks


----------



## Gyakuto (Dec 25, 2022)

Congratulations on the start of a wonderfully rewarding, occasionally painful,  journey!


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 25, 2022)

@Gyakuto 

Thank you


----------



## Holmejr (Dec 25, 2022)

Great idea. Start realistically and build up as you see fit. A good instructor will pace you. It’s what they’re there for. I’m 67 and still going semi strong 😜 
Go for it!


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you Holmejr


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Dec 26, 2022)

welcome to mt


----------



## ghostrider33 (Dec 26, 2022)

Thank you KenpoMaster805


----------

